# [PROCESSUS] Console-Kit en un nombre enorme d'exemplaire

## davidou2a

C'est pas vraiment un problème qui me fais poster mais plutot une curiosité... 

En faisant un petit HTOP, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais des processus en double (donc lancé 2x j'en conclus) et je parle meme pas de console-kit qui doit se decliner en 30 ou 40 exemplaires....

ça vous fait ça aussi ou c'est juste moi?

----------

## guilc

Je n'utilise pas ConsoleKit mais là comme ça, je dirais... plusieurs threads, tout simplement.

----------

## davidou2a

Moi j'ai du activer un USE consolekit a cause d'un soft a installer... et honnetement je sais meme pas a quoi peut servir console-kit... je vais m'informer sur ce sujet d'ailleurs...

----------

## brubru

Salut,

J'avais le même "problème" et effectivement je pense qu'il s'agit de threads car ils apparaissaient différemment entre htop et ps -ef (pas le même nombre).

Comme je n'avais pas l'utilité de ConsoleKit, je l'ai désinstallé: la seule dépendance était sur le paquet x11-apps/xinit qui dépendait de ConsoleKit quand le flag hal était activé, bizarre... tiens d'ailleurs, je vois que le flag a été changé en consolekit maintenant.

Bruno

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit

----------

## El_Goretto

Suffit de cocher "hide userland threads" dans la config de htop, si vous voulez avoir la même vue  :Smile: 

----------

